

Create Your Own Game, a game programming class - Nogwater
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/create-your-own-game-a-game-programming-class

======
richdougherty
Nathan, the guy doing this, ran a previous class on creating your own
programming language. It was a great class, and it's really cool how he's
doing this on his own, for fun.

